# c'grabuge... Foi d'corsaire



## Simoril

Salut à tout le monde!

Sto lavorando sul regolamento di un gioco per bambini. Vi viene narrata la storia di un vecchio marinaio, il quale racconta di aver incrociato una nave fantasma! Riguardo a questo avvistamento si esprime così:

"Parce que moi j'y r'mettrais jamais les voiles pour sûr ! Au diable c’t'affaire ! *Sans doute qu'il est pas étranger à tout c'grabuge... Foi d'corsaire *p'tit gars, si t'as les tripes d'aller là-bas tu pourrais bien trouver d'quoi étancher c'te soif d'aventure qu'vous avez vous autres..."

Di seguito il mio tentativo: 
"Perchè io non intendo mica rimetterci le penne! Al diavolo quest'affare! *... ...* (non ne ho idea! ) *Ci vuole un coraggio da leoni*, ragazzino, e se tu hai il fegato di andare fin laggiù, allora avrai modo eccome di dissetare quella sete d'avventura che avete voialtri sbarbatelli" ​ 
o qualcosa del genere!!!​ 
Vi prego di darmi una mano, perchè brancolo davvero nel buio!!!​ 
Grazie a tutti!!!​


----------



## Anaiss

Ecco, forse può esserti utile grabuge.
*Sans  doute qu'il est pas étranger à tout c'grabuge... 
**Sans  doute qu'il est pas étranger à tout ce grabuge...

*Direi (ma aspettiamo dei natifs! ):
Senza alcun dubbio non è estraneo a tutta questa rissa/baruffa. 
_(da sistemare per una resa più "drammatica" piratesca, credo.)_

*Foi  d'corsaire 
*direi: Parola di corsaro.


----------



## Simoril

"Parola di corsaro" suona davvero bene! grazie!

Il resto:*Sans doute qu'il est pas étranger à tout c'grabuge...* 
pur potendo io usufruire dell'intero contesto, continua a sfuggirmi

Confidiamo nei natifs! 

Grazie mille per il tuo tempo!


----------



## Anaiss

Senza contesto a me pare che dica che questa persona, *"il"*, sia coinvolta di sicuro in quell' _affare. 
Grabuge_ sembra che sia baruffa, ma a logica potrebbe essere semplicemente un altro modo per chiamare _l'affaire_.


----------



## Simoril

Allora magari qualcosa del tipo: "Deve averci messo lo zampino...." riferendosi al diavolo di prima!
Che poi è l'unico soggetto maschile citato nelle vicinanze!!!


----------



## Anaiss

Simoril said:


> Allora magari qualcosa del tipo: "Deve averci messo lo zampino...." riferendosi al diavolo di prima!
> *Che poi è l'unico soggetto maschile citato nelle vicinanze!!!*


 la situazione è più complicata di quello che pensavo. Potrebbe essere proprio come dici tu.
Ma a questo punto l'intervento di un natif è necessario..


----------



## Simoril

Restiamo in trepidante attesa!


----------



## DearPrudence

Non è molto chiaro (anche per un "natif" come io ) ma sì, mi sembra che "il" sia "*il diavolo*" 
Bon courage !


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> _Grabuge_ sembra che sia baruffa, ma a logica potrebbe essere semplicemente un altro modo per chiamare _l'affaire_.





Simoril said:


> Allora magari qualcosa del tipo: "_Deve averci messo lo zampino...."_ riferendosi al diavolo di prima!
> Che poi è l'unico soggetto maschile citato nelle vicinanze!!!


 
Quasi perfetto, ci manca ancora un tocco di "popolo" nel linguaggio  .


----------



## Anaiss

grabuge: _Zuffa
_Va benissimo per i pirati, è un termine più rozzo.


----------



## Simoril

Merci bien à tous!
Siete stati tutti davvero preziosissimi!
Grazie ancora per l'aiuto e la disponibilità!
...à bien tôt!


----------



## Aoyama

Ceci dit,* grabuge *est un mot qui pourrait venir de ...l'italien 
_garbuglio_, de _garbugliare_, « embrouiller » .


----------



## Kinoka

Buondì!
"Grabuge" è sinonimo di "casino" anche se in questo contesto non è proprio adatto... Per illustrare, pensate alle scene di film (tipo western) nelle quale scoppia una rissa in un bar che finisce con tutti che rompono sedie e tavoli...  (non so se rende l'idea )

"Parce que moi j'y r'mettrais jamais les voiles pour sûr !" non significa rimetterci le penne ma che il personaggio (quindi il "Corsaire") non tornerà in quel posto, letteralmente, significa "perchè io qui non ci getterò mai più l'ancora per certo!" solo che ci vuole un linguaggio più da "corsaro" 

spero che possa essere utile!
buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Simoril

Grazie mille Kinoka!
Avevo decisamente frainteso! 
Sei stato _molto_ utile!
Buona giornata a che a te!


----------

